# Slap of the day!



## Swordlady (Mar 1, 2006)

"Slap of the day" is a site that virtually "slaps" celebrities who do stupid things.  They're often right on the money, too.  Lindsay Lohan already managed to get herself "slapped" two days in a row.  Gee...what a surprise.  

Check out who got today's "slap".  Let's hope she doesn't follow Drew Barrymore's footsteps: http://movies.go.com/slapoftheday?columnid=760726


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 1, 2006)

Lol nice.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, I think I will like that web site.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

isn't she british?

don't they start drinking shortly after birth there?

or am i thinking of europe?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 19, 2006)

Ha!

it reminds me a bit of idontlikeyouinthatway.com but not quite as stuipid-witty.  Also with thankfuly less sex.

​


----------

